# [vdfuse] accesso esterno alle immagini .vdi

## cloc3

vdfuse è un software altamente sperimentale e altamente pericoloso per leggere o scrivere su dischi immagine in formato .vdi, senza lanciare virtualbox.

lo utilizzo da qualche tempo e trovo che, se usato con buon senso, può tornare comodo.

l'unica cosa a cui sono sempre stato attento, per evitare di fare pasticci è di non accedere simultaneamente in scrittura con un'istanza di vdfuse e una di Visrtualbox, altrimenti è quasi inevitabile compromettere l'integrità dei dati.

ho scritto un ebuild per installarlo:

 *app-emulation/vdfuse-3.2.10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

----------

